# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Krijime të ndaluara

## Fiori

_(duke u nisur dhe nga diskutimet ne forum)_

Do me pelqente te diskutonim mbi librat e ndaluar gjate viteve si ne Shqiperi ashtu dhe ne bote. Kur them ne Shqiperi do me pelqente te diskutonim me shume per vitet pas "demokracise" (eshte e kote te fillojme te diskutojme per me pare). 

Arsyet perse ndalohen librat (apo dhe krijime te vecanta), nga qeverite e vendeve te ndryshme te botes? Sa ekstreme jane keto arsye dhe sa racionale? Kini lexuar libra - te ndaluara perkohesisht, dhe a ju eshte dukur arsyeja e ndalimit e drejte?!


Nga gjithe librat e ndaluara ne U.S. gjate viteve, libri "Nje mije e nje nete" _(mbaj mend na i lexonin ne Shqiperi qe kur ishim bebe)_ eshte ai qe me ka bere me shume pershtypje _(edhe pse nuk e kam lexuar perkthimin origjinal ne anglisht, qe te ve doren ne zjarr)_. 




Diskutim te kendshem!



p.s. nuk e di nese kjo teme eshte hapur me pare ne forum...

----------


## epidemia

Cudi  qe  e  hapin  pikerisht  moderatoret  kete  teme...me  te  ndaluara, si  "te  specializuar ' qe  jane  bere ne  kete  fushe. Po  nejse, me  mire  vone  se  kurre! Teme  interesante  sidoqofte.
Madje  eshte  mire  te  filloje  qe  nga  shkrimtaret  e  censuruar  dhe  te  ndaluar  shqiptare  e  pastaj  me  ata  te  huaj....
Zakonisht  "te  ndaluarit"  jane  bere  edhe  me  te  famshem  e  me  te  lexuar  pikerisht  nga  ndalimi...efekti  i  "molles  se  ndaluar".

----------


## epidemia

Sipas  mendimit tim  aresyeja  kryesore  e  ndalimit  apo  censurimit  te  nje  libri  apo  te  nje  autori  eshte  ideja  qe  ai  percjell. Pra  kur  kjo  ide  bie  ndesh  me  interesat  politike, strategjike  apo  kombetare  te  nje  shteti  te  caktuar  ne  nje  moment  te  dhene atehere  ndodh  dukuria  e  rendomte  e  ndalimit  te  botimit  te  asaj  vepre apo  te  atij  autori  ne  shtetin  ne  fjale. Kjo  gje  zakonisht  ndodh  ne  vendet  e  paqyteteruara  ku  akoma  idete  e  reja  cilatdoqofshin  nuk  suportohen  dot  nga  mentaliteti  drejtues  i  shtetit. Gjithashtu  kjo  gje  ndodh  edhe  pa  perjashtim  ne  te gjitha  vendet  diktatoriale, komuniste,fashiste  apo  te  tipit  junte  ushtarake.
Por  kjo  gje  ndodh  edhe  ne  vende  teper  te  civilizuara  si  Shtetet  e  bashkuara  te  Amerikes apo  gjetke  ku  politikat  shteterore  i  nenshtrohen  interesave  te  lobeve  te  caktuara  financiare qe  ne  momentin  e  dhene  jane  pikerisht  ata  qe  vendosin  de  facto  per  cdo  zhvillim  apo  drejtim  te  strategjive  te  nje  kulture  te  caktuar  qe  iu  sherben  interesave  te  tyre  te  ngushta. Dhe  idete  pasqyrohen  edhe  ne  nje  poezi  me  pak  rreshta  ashtu  sic  mund  te  pasqyrohen  edhe  ne  nje  levizje  qytetare  te  permasave  gjigande  ne  rruget  e  metropoleve.

Pra  eshte  pikerisht...IDEJA  ajo  qe  e  ben  nje  liber  apo  autor  te  "rrezikshem".
Por  sipas  Oskar Uajlldit  nese  nje  ide  nuk  eshte  e  rrezikshme  ajo  pushon  se  qenuri  ide. 

ps. Me  vone  ndoshta  do  jem  me  konkret  e  me  emra  te  vecante  librash  dhe  autoresh  te  ndaluar...

----------


## nitROSHI

Liria e shprehjes eshte e sankionuar ne kushtetue.
Nuk ka censure paraprake, ne demokraci.
Censura behet vetem ne rastet kur materiali i butuar, nxit urrejtje nder etnike, apo destabilizim te vendit, po edhe ne keto raste ajo smund te jete paraprake, pra nuk mund te behet ne shtype-shkronje. Ajo behet vetem pasi eshte botuar, dhe vetem ne rastet e parashikuara nga ligji, nga organet kompetente.
Edhe ne keto raste botuesi ka te drejte ti drejtohet gjykates se strasburgut, e cila mund te shpalle te paligjshem vendimin e nje shteti per te censuruar nje liber, apo per ta nxjerre ate nga qarkullimi.
Me duket perralle qe libri me perralla 1001 nete te jete ndaluar ne USA.
Nuk ka arsye per tu vepruar keshtu, aq me teper qe hollivudi e ka bere film kete liber.

----------


## Legjion

Censura aplikohet në kopetë njerëzore që nuk kanë aftësi të mendojnë për veten e vet, d.m.th. ku qeveria mendon a vendos se kopeja që ajo drejton nuk ka aftësinë të mendojë siç duhet (vëre frazën: siç duhet) përmbajtjen e përçuar nga libri a mendimi në fjalë. 

Rast i rrallë është dhe censura që aplikohet kur ideja e përçuar nxit në mënyrë aktive veprimtari që bie në kundërshtim me kodin penal.

Aplikimi më i rreptë i censurës në shtete (e jo vetëm), shkon sipas totalitarizmit të karakterit politik apo fetar apo në kombinim.

Një faqe interesante për librat e censuruar në SHBA: http://onlinebooks.library.upenn.edu/banned-books.html

(Fakt është se pjesa më e madhe e njerëzimit është në status kopeje.)

----------


## nitROSHI

Ne kodin penal nuk ka asnje dispozite ligjore qe denon nje person per menyren se si mendon, apo per publikimin e tyre. E vetmja ka qene ajo per agjitacion e propogande, ne kohen e xhaxhit, po ajo nuk ka kuptim dhe eshte perjashtuar nga kodi i ri penal.
Ne demokraci nuk ndalohet askush te mendoje ate qe do, te shprehet ashtu sic do, dhe kur flasim per lirine e shprehjes kemi parasysh qe jo qe thuhet mund te bjere ne kundershtim edhe me parimet morale apo me vlerat e atij vendi.Parimi i  Lirise se shprehjes nuk do te kishte kuptim nese ai do te aplikohej vetem per shprehjen e vlerave pozitive.
Ne lidhje me kete ka pas edhe nje proces te bujshem gjyqesor ne amerike qe me sa me kujtohet njihet si  Lery Flin kunder shteteve te bashkuara . Gjykata i ka dhene te drejten Lary flin duke argumentuar se parimi i lirise se shprehjes eshte e pacenueshme, dhe i mbrojtur nga kushtetuta amerikane, e njohur edhe ne konventen e lirive dhe te drejtave te njeriut, kreun qe flet per lirite negative te individeve. 
Ky eshte nje botues i nje reviste pornografike, dhe kishte ngjall shume irritime ne komunitet, si shperndares i moralit te keq, e migjethate ai e fitoi gjyqin.

----------


## Legjion

> Ne kodin penal nuk ka asnje dispozite ligjore qe denon nje person per menyren se si mendon, apo per publikimin e tyre.





> censura që aplikohet *kur ideja e përçuar nxit* në mënyrë aktive *veprimtari që bie në kundërshtim me kodin penal*.


Neni 265 (i Kodit Penal)

Nxitja e urrejtjes ose grindjeve ndërmjet kombësive, racave dhe feve

Nxitja e urrejtjes dhe e grindjeve raciale, nacionale ose fetare, si dhe *përgatitja, përhapja ose ruajtja me qëllim përhapjeje e shkrimeve me përmbajtje të tillë*, dënohen me gjobë ose me burgim gjer në dhjetë vjet.

----------


## nitROSHI

> Liria e shprehjes eshte e sankionuar ne kushtetue.
> Censura behet vetem ne rastet kur materiali i butuar, nxit urrejtje nder etnike, apo destabilizim te vendit, po edhe ne keto raste ajo smund te jete paraprake, pra nuk mund te behet ne shtype-shkronje.



Ti ke thene

"Rast i rrallë është dhe censura që aplikohet kur ideja e përçuar nxit në mënyrë aktive veprimtari që bie në kundërshtim me kodin penal."


kete te kam thene edhe une, por ajo qe kembengul eshte qe kjo nuk eshte vendos ne Kodin penal, por ne kushtetute. Kodi penal ben vetem nje reformulim te asaj qe parashikon kushtetuta, dhe kete per efekt te caktimit te denimit.
Pra kjo parashikohet nga kushtetuta. Kodi penal vetem jep masen e denimit, sepse nuk mund te thuhet ne kushtetute qe ata qe shkelin kete nen te kushtetutes futen ne burg.
Pra kjo eshte nje rikonfirmim i nenit te kushtetutes qe flet per bashkejetesen e kombit shqiptar me te gjitha pakicat kombetare, apo etnite e ndryshme qe jetojne brenda tij.
Pra kemi te bejme me shkelje te kushtetues, dhe pas kesaj shkelje hyn ne pune kodi penal qe percakton sanksionin.
Kjo ndryshe njihet si nje rezerve ligjore e perforcuar me ane te kodit penal.

----------


## Legjion

Racionalizim, megjithatë i justifikuar.

----------


## Legjion

Pyetja e tretë (dy të parat përgjigjur më lart):
_- Kini lexuar libra - te ndaluara perkohesisht, dhe a ju eshte dukur arsyeja e ndalimit e drejte?!_
Kam lexuar Tom Sojerin. (Ndaluar në SHBA.) Shkak i padrejtë.


Censurë do të thotë të gjykojë tjetri për informacionin që do të marrësh. Nëse je dakord me këtë, atëherë censura është e drejtë. Nëse nuk je, atëherë censura është e padrejtë. 

Unë s'jam. Këtu në forum disa janë dakord (dhe kjo është e qartë), si nga kopeja, ashtu dhe nga barinjtë. Censura është për marrëdhëniet kope-bari. Sa dakord është gjithsecili me censurën tregon dhe nëse ky gjithsecili hyn në (pranon) këto lloj marrëdhëniesh apo jo.

----------


## Fiori

Mos i merrni gjerat personalisht, por diskutoni me gjere, per librin, per autorin. 

Nuk besoj se "jam dakort" / "nuk jam dakort" jane pergjigje te sakta per pyetje te tilla. Jo gjithe librat jane ndaluar per te njejten arsye, ndaj dhe nq se doni te mbroni dicka tregohuni me mendjehapur. 


Nit, e vure re dhe tek ajo faqja me lart eshte "1001 Nete", kuptohet perkohesisht (une kam qene po aq e cuditur kur e kam marre vesh, gjithsesi po te lexosh pershkrimin e ligjit qe e ndalonte librin ne ate kohe atehere duket mese e arsyeshme per momentin).

Kjo me sjell dhe tek ideja se duhet vene re dhe koha kur librat jane botuar. Tabute, kane tendencen te ndryshojne ngjyre gjate viteve. Sot ne U.S. kam mendimin eshte shume e lehte te ndalosh nje liber, dhe ne te njejten kohe eshte shume e lehte te mbrosh kunder ndalimit te nje libri - liria e shprehjes dhe mendimit._(avokatet e bejne te bardhen te zeze kur te duan)_


Tom Sojeri me sa kam lexuar ka qene ndaluar ne shume vende te botes, po ashtu dhe Huckleberry Fin, perseri them qe duhet pasur parasysh koha kur keto libra jane shkruar. Eshte e lehte te thuash sa gabim eshte "ndalimi i nje libri", por ne te njejten kohe duhet pasur parasysh se bota ka lloj lloj njerzish. Edhe pse asnjeri nuk ka te drejten te beje zgjedhjet (ne kete rast cfare te lexosh apo jo) per te tjeret, perseri perderisa pasojat (te mira/te liga) jane mbi kurrizin e atij qe ben zgjedhjet, atehere sigurisht qe AI (ata, qeverite etj) kane ne dore te vendosin kufij.


: ) Diskutim te kendshem

----------


## nitROSHI

Arsyeja ligjore, eshte e vetmja arsye qe i jep dikujt te drejten te kerkoje daljen e nje libri nga qarkullimi, dhe per te qene i afte te kuptosh kete  nuk duhet ndonje inteligjence kushedi se cfare.
A jane argumentimet qe behen per ndalimin e nje libri gjithmone te drejta????
Nese kjo eshte pyetja qe po ben ti flori, me fal, por duhet te them qe eshte nje pyetje idiote dhe pa fare kuptimi.

----------


## Davius

*1. Manifesti Komunist*
Autore: Karl Marx dhe Frederik Engels
Data e publikimit: 1848

Shkurt: Marksi dhe Englesi u linden ne Gjermani ne 1818 dhe 1820, ata jane baballaret e komunizmit.  Englesi qe nje trashgimtar i nje fabrike tekstilesh, dhe me parate financoi Marksin gjate jetes se tij.  Ne vitin 1848 ata qene bashke autore te librit famekeq "Manifestoja Komuniste" si nje platforme veprmi i nje grupi qe e quanin veten Liga Komuniste. Libri i tij kishte si vizion historine e luftes midis klases puntore dhe klases se pronareve.  Sipas tyre puntoret qene te shfrytezuar nga pronaret, dhe u bene thirrje puntoreve per nje revolucion, ku pronat familiare dhe shteterore te bashkoheshin ne nje Utopi ploretariate.  *Thuhet se Manifestoja ka dhene rruge per vrasjen e mese 50 milion njerzve*, ne vendet te cilat praktikuan teorite e dy enderrimtarve famekeq. 


*2. Mein Kampf (Perpjekja ime)*
Autor: Adolf Hitler
Data e publikimit: 1925-26

Shkurt: Mein Kampf u publikua fillimisht ne dy pjese, ne vitin 1925 dhe 1926 pasi Hitleri u fut ne burg pasu kreu Pucin e Korridorit te Birres, e cial kishte per qellim te merrte pushtetin nga qeverisa Bavareze.  Ne kete liber Hitleri shprehu mendimet e tij raciste dhe anti-semitike (anti Hebre), ai shtroi programin e tij per qeverine Naziste qe piketoi drejt tek Holokasti dhe Lufta e II Boterore. Ai parashikoi  vrasjen masive te Hebrenjve dhe nje lufte kundra Frances e ndjekur nga nje konflikt me Rusine, per te ndertuar nje "dhome zbavitje" per Gjermanet ne Europe.  *Ky liber mund  te kishte marre dhe vendin e pare, sepse jo vetem qe Hitleri me sistemine tij ishte shkaktar i nje lufte gjakatare, por edhe solli ne bote filozofine sekulariste atesite, ku njeri nuk eshte gje tjeter vec nje kafshe  e evoluar dhe nuk ka vlere.*


*3. Thenie nga Kryetari Mao*
Autor: Mao Zedong
Data e publikimit: 1966

Shkurt: Mao, qe vdiq me vitin 1976, ishte udheheqesi i Ushtrise se Kuqe ne luften per kontrollin e Kines, kundra forcave te Chiang Kai-shek. Ai doli fitimtar ne vitin 1949, dhe formoi Republiken Popullore te Kines, duke skllaveruar shtetin me te madh ne bote nen kthetrat e komunizmit. Ne vitin 1966, ai publikoi "Thenie nga  Kryetari Mao Zedong", ose i njohur si "Libiri i vogel i kuq", si nje vegel ne revolucionin kulturor qe perfshiu Kinen.  Ironik titulli i revolucionit Kinez, sepse gjate ketij revolucioni u ndalua muzika klasike dhe letersia boterore. Eshte detyra e kombeve te botes te ndalojne imperializmin Amerikan shkruajti Mao.


*4. Raporti i Kinseit*
Autor: Alfred Kinsey
Data e publikimit: 1948

Shkurt: Alfred Kinsei ishte nje zoologjist tek Universiteti Indianes ne SHBA ne vitin  1948, publikoi nje studim te titulluar "Sjellja seksuale e mashkullit" ose i quajtur si Raporti i Kinseit. Pese vjet me vone ai publikoi nje studim per femrat. Raporti i tij kishte per qellim te ti jepte nje pamje normaliteti taktikave jo normale seksuale.  Sipas libirt te tij 95%e meshkujve Ameirkane qene te prire kaq shume ndaj seksit sa mundte akuzoheshin per ofendime seksuale. Raporti i tij kishte studime seksuale mbi femijet dhe vajzat nen 4 vjec. Gjithashtu tha se 37% e meshkujve  Ameirkane kishin provuar seks me partnere te seksit te njejte



*5. Demokracia dhe Edukimi*
Autor: John Dewey
Data e publikimit: 1916

Shkurt: John Dewey, qe jetoi midis viteve 1859 dhel 1952, ishte nje filozofist progresiv ,dhe avokati me i madh per paganizimin e shoqerise. Ai i perkiste filozofise Humaniste e cila citon se nuk ka asgje te keqe me njeriun, dhe gjithcka e keqe qe ndodh jane thjesht pasoja te rrethanave, sepse njeriu ne vetvete eshte i mire dhe jo i keq. Sipas librit te tij menyra se si edukohen femijet duhet te ndryshohet dhe ne vend te menyrave te zakonshme femijet nuk duhen te mesohen me rregulla apo ligje morale. 


*8. Pertej te Mires dhe te Keqes*
Autor: Freidrik Nice
Data e publikimit: 1886

Shkurt: Nje grafit (shkrim) ne nje mur universiteti shkruan "Zoti ka vdekur - Nicja", ndersa me poshte "Nicja ka  vdekur - Zoti". Nicja tha ne librin e tij Shkenca e Lumtur se Zoti ka vdekur, dhe se njeriu eshte i shtyre per pushtet nga deshira te pamoralshme.  Do te vije nje kohe tha ai, qe super njeriu do te shtyje ne grope njeriun moralist fetar, dhe do te hype vete ne fronin e pushtetit boteror.  Ai i shikonte ligjet morale si burgje rreth njerzve qe i ndalonjne ata te hypin ne krye te aftesive te tyre.  "Jeta eshte ne esence, shembja, qellimi dhe shkaterrimi i te mekurve, dhe fuqia, pushteti dhe pamundesia per te ndaluar me te fortin" u shpreh Nice.  Nazistet e morren filozofine e Nices dhe e bene makinen mendore qe shtyri kahsapanen e Luftes se Dyte Boterore.

*6. Das Kapital*
Autor: Karl Marx
Data e publikimit : 1867-1894 

Shkurt:  Karl Marksi vdiq pasi botoi vellimin e pare te librit te tij, bashkepuntori i tij Englesi botoi vellimet e tjera pasi i redaktoi.  Das Kapital e pikturoi kapitalizmin si nje sistem skllavo-pronanr, ku pronaret keq paguajne dhe keq trajtojne punojesit.  Ai mendoi si pasoje e praktikave te kapitalizmit nje revolucion nderkombetar duhet te ndodhte, ku te vendosej pushteti i puntoreve ne nje shoqeri pa klasa sociale.  Ky liber u be Bibla e shume diktatoreve boterore, qe jo vetem nuk munden te krijonin barazi per punonjesit por edhe thellesuan diferencat midis klasave sociale.

*7. Misticiteti i Femres*
Autor: Betty Friedan
Data e publikimit: 1963

Shkurt: Ne librin e saj "Misticiteti i Femres" autorja zbertheu rolin e femres ne shoqeri duke denuar cdo gje qe femrat bejne ne familje.  Mamate qe kujdesen per femijet ne shtepi, u quajten nga autorja si skllave dhe jo te emancipuara.  Roli i gruas si nene per autoren qe  roli me degradues per femren. Ajo themeloi dhe Organizaten Feministe, ku qellimi i tyre ishte te konkuronin me burrat.  Edhe pse libri dhe autorja kishin per qellim te mbronin femrat nga diktatura e burrave, duke perdorur burrat si pike referimi per sukses dhe qellim ne jete, nuk bene gje tjeter vec se ju bene nje kompliment burrave.  Ajo qe nje Marksiste e flakte, e cila si dhe e thame e shikonte rolin e gruas ne familje si rolin e nje skllavi.

----------


## Leila

Nga erdhi ky informacion?

----------


## Gunnar

me shume se gjysma e ketyre librave qe ke paraqitur Davius jane bazat e ideologjise komuniste dhe te tjeret i perkasin ateisteve. pa ofendim por me duket se qenke nje konservator i ekstremit te djathte i thekur  :buzeqeshje: 
pastaj n.q.s sistemi komunist shkaterroi popuj sistemi kapitalist po shkaterron te gjithe globin (pasi eshte nje makine shkaterruese e ambjentit qe nuk mund te kontrollohet nga vete kapitalistet). Megjithese e kemi nje mundesi per te jetuar ne Hene apo Mars me duket.

----------


## Hyllien

Davius do ishte me mire te jepje referenca, qe ta dime cili eshte mendimi yt cili mendim i te tjereve.
Kjo eshte nje radhitje (e modifikuar) e nje prej revistave konservative (Human Events) dhe eshte bere nga shkollare konservatore (Gunnar ka te drejte, jo per ty mbase po per pergatitesit e kesaj liste). 
Nuk po jap gjykimin tim per kete radhitje sepse pothujse nuk i kam lexuar fare keta libra.
Çeshtjen e Komunizmit dhe Kapitalizmit nuk po e diskutoj ketu.
SG

----------


## Davius

> Nga erdhi ky informacion?


E gjeta dikund ne net, por paskam haruar te cek ne fund burimin ishte ne *yahoo groups* me duket nga nje profesor i letersise ashtu dicka...

SuiGeneris, une s'kam ende mendim se si kam lexuar keto libra te them te drejten, sot kerkova disa t'i shfletoj dhe te shoh me vone per komente...

Ju flm.

----------


## Davius

Gunnar me fal per keqkuptimet nuk jane keto komente te miat, thjesht eshte nje material i gjetur dhe i postuar per diskutim...

Sic thashe edhe me larte edhe une s'kam shume njohuri.

Edhe njehere flm.

----------


## Leila

Personalisht mendoj qe nqs nje profesor letersie e paska bere kete liste, turp per faqe te zeze. Nuk ekzistojne "librat e demshem." Perkundrazi, shumica e librave ketu jane libra te vlefshme historike. RAPORTI I KINSEY-t, sidomos eshte hapi i pare drejt njohurise seksuale, ku seksualiteti filloi te respektohet si nje dege tjeter e shkences psiko-sociologjike. MEIN KAMPF eshte thesar historik, pasi eshte pamja jone me e sakte ndaj Hitlerit dhe ideologjive se tij.

MANIFESTI KOMUNIST, MEIN KAMPF, RAPORTI I KINSEY-t, DEMOKRACIA DHE EDUKIMI, PERTEJ TE MIRES DHE TE KEQES, MISTICITETI I FEMRES - librat per te cilat mund te flas vete, pasi per te tjerat s'kam njohuri, jane aq larg te merituarit kete tikete "I DEMSHEM!" Fundja, pikepamjet e ndryshme dhe publikimi i tyre nuk ben gje pervec se zgjeron horizontin, e per nje pjese te popullsise u dhuron kenaqesine e te diturit se nuk jane vetem ne kete bote, dhe se plot te tjere ua vleresojne opininonet. Dikush qe ndihet i kercenuar prej kesaj liste eshte vertete paranojak me tendenca diktatoriale.

----------


## deluxe

Me libra "te demshem" , me duket se Davius ka patur per qellim  te diskutoje rreth  librave te ndaluar ne shekullin e kaluar. Nje teme e tille ka ekzistuar edhe me pare. Me shume informacion mund te gjeni ketu : 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=libra+ndaluar

----------

